# cnext.exe - Anwendungsfehler



## Nitrym (30. Dezember 2015)

Wie es schon im Titel steht: Ich habe ständig ein Fehler, wenn ich meinen PC hochfahre und auf dem Desktop komme.
Fehler lautet genau: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden(0xc000007b). Klicken Sie auf "OK", um die Anwendung zu schließen."
Warum bin ich wegen einem Fehler so aufgebracht?
Da mein Logitech G430 Headset nicht mit der USB Verbindung funktioniert. Wenn ich es an meine Soundkarte stecke, funktioniert alles, aber dann ist mir alles viel zu laut und ich verstehe keine Personen mehr, wie z.B. bei TS.
Hab schon das Headset umgetauscht, danach hat es funktioniert. 1 Tag später ohne irgendwas zu machen wieder kein Sound kein garnichts
Wisst ihr eine  Möglichkeit, das zu beheben?
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für die Hilfe

MfG 
Nitrym


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was das nicht funktionierende Headset per USB mit dem Fehler zu tun hat!
Gehört das Programm "cnext.exe" zum Logitech-Headset?

Etwas mehr Infos zu System, Windows etc wären hilfreich.
- Wurde die Logitech-Audio-Software schon komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert (incl CCleaner-Cleanup?)
- Wird im Gerätemanager das Headset per USB denn erkannt?
- Wenn NEIN --> gibts irgendwelche Fehlermeldung im Gerätemanager?
- Wenn JA --> Ist das Headset wenn es per USB angeschlossen ist als "Standard-Wiedergabegerät" ausgewählt?


----------



## Noob77 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke cnext.exe gehört zum Crimson Treiber


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Dezember 2015)

Noob77 schrieb:


> Ich denke cnext.exe gehört zum Crimson Treiber



Stimmt - habs auch gerade gesehen. 
Ist die neue Oberfläche.

Also hat das wohl nix mit dem Headset zu tun - vielleicht ist der Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen und "klaut" dem Headset den primären Audio-Ausgang.

An den Thread-Ersteller:
Bitte mal die komplette SYS angeben.
Und wegen der Fehlermeldung den AMD Treiber komplett deinstallieren (mit DDU --> googeln) und neu installieren.

Dann mal mit eingestecktem USB-Headset nen Screenshot der Liste der verfügbaren "Wiedergabegeräte" in den Soundeinstellungen  posten.


----------

